# Short ride at the deer camp



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Only about a 10 mile ride but had fun. 









.








.








.








.








.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like a great ride.


----------

